# Looksmaximus passes away from cancer



## GodAmongstMen (Nov 12, 2022)

If you don't know who LM is then you're such a loser, he was the OG looksmaxer who had the greatest Youtube channel before it was taken down.

Unfortunately he discovered a while ago that he got cancer from roid abuse, but then things went better for a while ( was even going to make a comeback to Youtube) but then crashed and burned.

RIP


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Nov 12, 2022)

srs?


----------



## Vermilioncore (Nov 12, 2022)

We smoking that #looksmaximuspack today then. Rest in piss bozo


----------



## Deleted member 23228 (Nov 12, 2022)

Vermilioncore said:


> We smoking that #looksmaximuspack today then. Rest in piss bozo


dark triad emotionless robot


----------



## Lone Wolf (Nov 12, 2022)

i probably have cancer ngl


----------



## thereallegend (Nov 12, 2022)

His Odysee chanel is down

Where'd you hear this info?


----------



## GodAmongstMen (Nov 12, 2022)

thereallegend said:


> His Odysee chanel is down
> 
> Where'd you hear this info?


On his telegram group, a mod has been given ownership of it


----------



## Never Give Up! (Nov 12, 2022)

Imagine being blackpilled and suffering with no hope to then dying from cancer. Brutal combo.


----------



## Mediterranean (Nov 12, 2022)

Hes not dead hes just corpsemaxxed to appeal to the necrophilic foid gaze


----------



## GodAmongstMen (Nov 12, 2022)

Never Give Up! said:


> Imagine being blackpilled and suffering with no hope to then dying from cancer. Brutal combo.


no hope? He was 6'4 and fully musclemaxxed, he literally had girls from Tinder come straight to his door for sex. His blackpilled attitude was rather in saying that to other men that wouldn't work, as he knew how important his height and frame was for his success


----------



## Never Give Up! (Nov 12, 2022)

GodAmongstMen said:


> no hope? He was 6'4 and fully musclemaxxed, he literally had girls from Tinder come straight to his door for sex. His blackpilled attitude was rather in saying that to other men that wouldn't work, as he knew how important his height and frame was for his success


Wow i didnt know that. A blackpill chad exists.


----------



## Alt Number 3 (Nov 12, 2022)

Who


----------



## GodAmongstMen (Nov 12, 2022)

Alt Number 3 said:


> Who


You truely are a moron, a loser and a faggot


----------



## Alt Number 3 (Nov 12, 2022)

GodAmongstMen said:


> You truely are a moron, a loser and a faggot


K. Keep crying for u dead boyfriend bull then.


----------



## Stopping@Nothing19 (Nov 13, 2022)




----------



## thereallegend (Nov 13, 2022)

GodAmongstMen said:


> On his telegram group, a mod has been given ownership of it


I'm sorry but this whole ordeal shows how stupid mogmaxxing is.


----------



## GodAmongstMen (Nov 13, 2022)

thereallegend said:


> I'm sorry but this whole ordeal shows how stupid mogmaxxing is.


well yes, you're right


----------



## thereallegend (Nov 13, 2022)

GodAmongstMen said:


> well yes, you're right


I want steroid users to hear about his story and gaslight us into thinking that they have the self discipline to cycle correctly but he didn’t


----------



## heightface (Nov 13, 2022)

Wait is this actually true?


----------



## Moggie (Nov 13, 2022)

He got cancer from 2022 tinder


----------



## Thomas DOM (Nov 14, 2022)

Cancer from HGH abuse. Not from steroid abuse. Just need to make that clear

//Thomas DOM


----------



## Mouthbreath (Nov 14, 2022)

He is alive


----------



## heightface (Nov 14, 2022)

Mouthbreath said:


> He is alive


Proof?


----------



## Mouthbreath (Nov 14, 2022)

heightface said:


> Proof?


He posted in his telegram group a couple hours ago


----------



## heightface (Nov 14, 2022)

GodAmongstMen said:


> On his telegram group, a mod has been given ownership of it





Mouthbreath said:


> He posted in his telegram group a couple hours ago


----------



## ShowerMaxxing (Nov 14, 2022)

Never Give Up! said:


> Imagine being blackpilled and suffering with no hope to then dying from cancer. Brutal combo.


Lol he was a 6’4 chad in his prime, slaying off the RTT lifestyle. Then he went bald and adopted a life of Whoremaxxing, many girls on tinder(EE, SA) would ask why he was offering money as a handsome guy. Dude looked somewhat like a taller Thurston when young. I remember seeing the roidmaxx transformation vid (Natty HTN -> Roided Chad)

Sperg + Bald(roids): NT men would have a great life with his base (tall, HTN, broad)

Archived vids


----------



## Eriot Lodger (Nov 14, 2022)

Good, I want people to die. I also like to steal from graveyards.


----------



## 8PSLcel (Nov 14, 2022)

Alt Number 3 said:


> Who


Based


----------



## LiteralCaucasian (Nov 14, 2022)

Hello
Can somebody link me his channel? I'd love to watch his quality videos, even if he's passed away.


----------



## GodAmongstMen (Nov 14, 2022)

LiteralCaucasian said:


> Hello
> Can somebody link me his channel? I'd love to watch his quality videos, even if he's passed away.


it's all been taken down unfortunately, I guess he had some change of heart or something in his last moments.
don't listen to that retard @Mouthbreath speaking his name in vain


----------



## LiteralCaucasian (Nov 14, 2022)

GodAmongstMen said:


> it's all been taken down unfortunately, I guess he had some change of heart or something in his last moments.
> don't listen to that retard @Mouthbreath speaking his name in vain


I see. Thank you.


----------



## Corleone (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## Corleone (Nov 14, 2022)

GodAmongstMen said:


> it's all been taken down unfortunately, I guess he had some change of heart or something in his last moments.
> don't listen to that retard @Mouthbreath speaking his name in vain


he deleted all his channels, gives over his telegram group to one of his mods and then, on the same day, dies the same day of "cancer"? are you retarded? He was posting work-out videos only 3 days ago. Cancer is a slow-killer.




truly looks like an end-stage cancer victim.


----------



## ShowerMaxxing (Nov 14, 2022)

LiteralCaucasian said:


> Hello
> Can somebody link me his channel? I'd love to watch his quality videos, even if he's passed away.





LiteralCaucasian said:


> I see. Thank you.


Literally shared a source of archived vids bozos


----------



## ShowerMaxxing (Nov 14, 2022)

Corleone said:


> he deleted all his channels, gives over his telegram group to one of his mods and then, on the same day, dies the same day of "cancer"? are you retarded? He was posting work-out videos only 3 days ago. Cancer is a slow-killer.
> View attachment 1950030
> 
> truly looks like an end-stage cancer victim.


lol fair point but some ufc fighters were still getting in the octagon even with cancer


----------



## Deleted member 22780 (Nov 14, 2022)

Only saint black ops 2 ceo can judge him now. Rest In Peace with 70 virgins elhumdualah


----------



## Corleone (Nov 14, 2022)

GodAmongstMen said:


> If you don't know who LM is then you're such a loser, he was the OG looksmaxer who had the greatest Youtube channel before it was taken down.
> 
> Unfortunately he discovered a while ago that he got cancer from roid abuse, but then things went better for a while ( was even going to make a comeback to Youtube) but then crashed and burned.
> 
> RIP











ShowerMaxxing said:


> Lol he was a 6’4 chad in his prime, slaying off the RTT lifestyle. Then he went bald and adopted a life of Whoremaxxing, many girls on tinder(EE, SA) would ask why he was offering money as a handsome guy. Dude looked somewhat like a taller Thurston when young. I remember seeing the roidmaxx transformation vid (Natty HTN -> Roided Chad)





LiteralCaucasian said:


> I'd love to watch his quality videos, even if he's passed away.





Thomas DOM said:


> Cancer from HGH abuse. Not from steroid abuse. Just need to make that clear





Alt Number 3 said:


> Who


"Looksmaximus passed away from cancer" - @GodAmongstMen​


----------



## crosshold (Nov 14, 2022)

never heard of getting cancer from roids


----------



## Ada Mustang (Nov 14, 2022)

No way that nigga passed away

He looked like a walking tumor

It was just matter of time when he'll die


----------



## GodAmongstMen (Nov 14, 2022)

Corleone said:


> View attachment 1950953
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can't make an accout on twitch, can you ask him about dating and paying for Wheat Waffle advice? he really appreaciates questions in that topic


----------



## Corleone (Nov 14, 2022)

GodAmongstMen said:


> I can't make an accout on twitch, can you ask him about dating and paying for Wheat Waffle advice? he really appreaciates questions in that topic


2022cels can suck my dick.


----------



## GodAmongstMen (Nov 14, 2022)

Corleone said:


> 2022cels can suck my dick.


hey man why are you watching streams of topless man working out? u gay or something?


----------



## ShowerMaxxing (Nov 14, 2022)

Corleone said:


> View attachment 1950953
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Knew it was cap


----------



## Boxingfan (Nov 14, 2022)

Who?


----------



## JuneBug (Nov 14, 2022)

Why did he delete his odysee channel ?


----------



## GodAmongstMen (Nov 15, 2022)

Boxingfan said:


> Who?


if you don't know who the greatest looksmaxxer of all times is then you're literally a fag and a homo


----------



## BugeyeBigNoseCurry (Nov 15, 2022)

Less competition


----------



## Corleone (Nov 23, 2022)

Mouthbreath said:


> He posted in his telegram group a couple hours ago


did he nuke his telegram and new twitch channel? can't find either anymore.


----------



## Lone Wolf (Nov 23, 2022)

smoking on that useless pack


----------



## MewingJBP (Nov 27, 2022)

Corleone said:


> did he nuke his telegram and new twitch channel? can't find either anymore.



looks like he deleted his twitch, idk about the telegram group but he said something about keeping 20 - 30 people in the group and removing the rest




crosshold said:


> never heard of getting cancer from roids



I don't think it was cancer, he got some liver issues from taking dbol or anadrol for years with almost no breaks


----------

